# Cloud Chasing for a newby!



## JVR1987 (9/8/20)

Hi all.

Been vaping since beginning of year. Started on pods and gradually upgraded to RTA and RDA, squonking etc. Even building own coils from wire. Its a hobby I really enjoy.

My reason for joining...

I am a cloud seeker more than a chaser. Done all the necessary homework. Wire builds, juice etc. My question is more on specific hardware. Have some descent mods that can handle the wattage.

My question is more on attys. What is available in SA that can throw massive clouds. Space for nice big builds and a ton of airflow. The valhalla is out of the question my mod is not big enough and my only mech mod I feel safe on is the Bonza.

All advise would really be appreciated.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/8/20)

Wow that's a loaded one. I am by no means the most experienced vaper here, but I'm the first to answer so.... Ps I'm a flavor chaser but that often ties in with clouds... I cannot advise you on clouds only cos that's going to wreck the experience, let's go both shall we? Cooler vapes will give you larger clouds, that means mesh and I fckn hate mesh, but you get cooler coils too. Airflow is of course the biggest thing for clouds you need to crank it wide open to hotbox yourself in a room, but are you getting nice thick tasty vape? No not always. Fastest way to max clouds is of course your juice. Up that vg and you up your cloud, then you're also downgrading your flavor.

In summary hahaha with all things vape you will find a sweet spot, but if you really want clouds with at least some flavor left, you need mesh, thick juice and airflow. Also that being an awesome way to set yourself on fire, a good plan on how to wick and draw it together

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (9/8/20)

Things I look for in a dripper that makes clouds.

Deck juice wells are well designed, (spill resistant) + (deck to coil) must be in ratio (rule of thirds) Deck 1/3 -> Centre Post 2/3 -> Chimney 3/3

No squat or tall Tanks.

Goon RDA is perfect for clouds it'll take you right to the sweet zone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (9/8/20)

stevie g said:


> Things I look for in a dripper that makes clouds.
> 
> Deck juice wells are well designed, (spill resistant) + (deck to coil) must be in ratio (rule of thirds) Deck 1/3 -> Centre Post 2/3 -> Chimney 3/3
> 
> ...


I have one of those. Hahaha. Used it a week and it sat in the cupboard (flavor chaser me) you're not wrong. One shot of that can hotbox a house

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/20)

Welcome to the forum @JVR1987 
Enjoy your stay here and hope you find all the info you looking for!

some serious cloudblowers here on the forum
@takatatak

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JVR1987 (10/8/20)

stevie g said:


> Things I look for in a dripper that makes clouds.
> 
> Deck juice wells are well designed, (spill resistant) + (deck to coil) must be in ratio (rule of thirds) Deck 1/3 -> Centre Post 2/3 -> Chimney 3/3
> 
> ...



I have one but not getting clouds chucked from it. Got myself the Troll V2 and honestly bigger clouds for me on that old man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (10/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Wow that's a loaded one. I am by no means the most experienced vaper here, but I'm the first to answer so.... Ps I'm a flavor chaser but that often ties in with clouds... I cannot advise you on clouds only cos that's going to wreck the experience, let's go both shall we? Cooler vapes will give you larger clouds, that means mesh and I fckn hate mesh, but you get cooler coils too. Airflow is of course the biggest thing for clouds you need to crank it wide open to hotbox yourself in a room, but are you getting nice thick tasty vape? No not always. Fastest way to max clouds is of course your juice. Up that vg and you up your cloud, then you're also downgrading your flavor.
> 
> In summary hahaha with all things vape you will find a sweet spot, but if you really want clouds with at least some flavor left, you need mesh, thick juice and airflow. Also that being an awesome way to set yourself on fire, a good plan on how to wick and draw it together


Had a Kylin M and not a mesh fan too cool for me.

Had quite a few tanks the last bit, my Asgard Mini is my favourite flavor RDA. Intake Dual the best flavor RTA I have. The Bonza also a really nice in between RDA. Really out for a massive cloud chucker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (10/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> I have one but not getting clouds chucked from it. Got myself the Troll V2 and honestly bigger clouds for me on that old man.


depends on your build and coil placement. Eh, whatever works for you man. Good luck in your search let us know if your find something special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silo (11/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Been vaping since beginning of year. Started on pods and gradually upgraded to RTA and RDA, squonking etc. Even building own coils from wire. Its a hobby I really enjoy.
> 
> ...



Mech doesn't mean it's going to be chucking clouds better. A regulated with a booster will win.

Obviously full VG, and I even recommend checking out some mesh, I blow dank clouds with mesh.

Whoops! Haha, well re-reading. You don't like mesh so far. 

I opted for the Recurve single coil style. I went for flavor mixed with clouds. Got some fat .2 ohm coils, 4 or 6 core 30G wrapped around 38G 5-7 wraps. Only thing I enjoy vaping other than that is mesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/8/20)

A pic from the cloud comp at VapeCon 2019







From here :
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-the-story-in-pictures.t63717/page-3#post-817798

Also tagging @wackytebacky

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (11/8/20)

Kali V2, comes with tons of airflow = clouds, and the flavour is very good. The master kits comes with several top caps to mix and match your mech and mods. The build deck accommodates small and big builds, (check youtube for video).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (11/8/20)

Silo said:


> Mech doesn't mean it's going to be chucking clouds better. A regulated with a booster will win.
> 
> Obviously full VG, and I even recommend checking out some mesh, I blow dank clouds with mesh.
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JVR1987 (11/8/20)

Hakhan said:


> Kali V2, comes with tons of airflow = clouds, and the flavour is very good. The master kits comes with several top caps to mix and match your mech and mods. The build deck accommodates small and big builds, (check youtube for video).
> View attachment 203936


was actually look8ng between that and the Goon and went with the Goon. Will definitely have another look thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/8/20)

JVR1987 said:


> was actually look8ng between that and the Goon and went with the Goon. Will definitely have another look thank you.


There's a Kali V1 for sale in the classifieds. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/kali-v1-rda.t67870/


----------



## takatatak (15/8/20)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @JVR1987
> Enjoy your stay here and hope you find all the info you looking for!
> 
> some serious cloudblowers here on the forum
> @takatatak


Not that I'm objecting but when did I gain this reputation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/20)

takatatak said:


> Not that I'm objecting but when did I gain this reputation



sorry @takatatak 
My bad 
I was thinking of @wackytebacky 

but feel free to contribute cloud tips

I can contribute but my knowledge on cloud chasing is limited to putting nitrous in my Evod. Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/20)

My biggest cloud chucker is the Recurve dual with a pair of 2.5 ID claptons. My problem is lung capacity, 30 odd years of smoking must have done some damage.


----------



## JVR1987 (16/8/20)

managed to track down a Buddha Z V3. Its an absolute beast of a cloud chucker.


----------

